# Buddy buddy



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I know someone selling 3 Blood Parrots and was thinking about getting them and adding them to my community tank.I understand that as Cichlids go they are pretty easy going.

his is what is in the community tank:
2 glass cat fish
2 female guppys
4 platys
1 phantom tetra
2 sailfin mollys
3 swordtails
1 red eye tetra

What do you think?? I'm especially worried about the glass catfish. They seem a little skittish and they were expensive. I got them on sale but they are regularly $20.00 each around here. 

The person is selling 3 Blood Parrots for $30.00.

So, do you think they would get along and do you think the price is good??


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I would not put this fish with what you have in the aquarium now.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

What do you think would be problematic?? Me, I have no personal experience with Blood Parrots so would love the insight into their psyche


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

They would definitely rule the tank. I think there is some risk to injury to the other fish. I wouldn't do it for that reason. Most may be very docile or whatever you heard....only takes one to change that and by then it could be too late in your tank.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Then I guess as cute as they look that settles it. I'm not in the habit of putting my glass catfish at risk if I don't have to!!!


----------



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

I have 3 Blood Parrots. I have a large one in with a pair of koi angels, blue ram and clown loach. They all get along perfectly. In a 36 gallon, I have 2 parrots, a pair of angels and tetras and mollys. All get along just fine. The parrots are territorial but only with their own species. I have never seen mine terrorize the other fish at all. They really are quite fun to watch!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Love the Koi angels. Wish I could get them around here.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

Did you get them all at a young age and put them in or where the Blood Parrots older?? These ones are full grown all ready.


----------



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

Mine were young when I got them so maybe that does make a difference. The do get large so that is a consideration as well. I will be getting a 75 gallon shortly so they will have plenty of room. I really enjoy mine alot.


----------



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

They Kois are amazing! Can you maybe order them?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, Koi angels can be ordered on the internet.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

The size doesn't bother me so much. I have a 55gal community tank that they would go in. I think the tank would have enough extra room to support them .


----------

